# Mac and Lush Haul! Ahhhh....Heaven!!



## devin (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay so I finally broke down and bought some Lush. I just had to try it after hearing all the rave reviews. I loooove taking baths, so this seems like heaven! The only thing is waiting on the delivery. Our UPS man does not deliver to our condo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , so everyday I have to check online to see if it has been attempted then call to request to pick it up...what a hassle! Anyway, I got it today and will use it tonight!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also did a little damage a MAC. Here's what I got:





ballistics: sex bomb, avobath, waving not drowning

bath melts: ceridwens cauldron, dreamtime

bubble bars: bathos, blue skies






15 pan palette, teddy babe l/s(b2m)




lucky jade, sea me, mango mix, corn





sunday best, falling star, coppering, idol eyes, knight devine, tilt, nocturnelle, chrome yellow





shade, waveline





ambering rose


----------



## x music is love (Apr 21, 2006)

nice haul !  i have ambering rose and i love how it looks so natural on =]


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 21, 2006)

ohhh wow I never noticed how pretty shade is!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2006)

killer haul devin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it funny that mac addicts are almost always lush addicts too?


----------



## devin (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah it's a trip! it's like we roll in the same circles!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_killer haul devin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it funny that mac addicts are almost always lush addicts too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 21, 2006)

Love the look of the blusher.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Apr 29, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

I was thinking how there seems to be a bigger number of Lush & MAC addicts. I was definitely a Lush addict before a MAC one though!

Hey devin, is Teddy Babe LE? Someone told me that the other day.


----------



## devin (Apr 30, 2006)

My lush addiction is growing slowly....that's not good! yes Teddy babe is. they actually had 2 or 3 left when i went the other week.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I was thinking how there seems to be a bigger number of Lush & MAC addicts. I was definitely a Lush addict before a MAC one though!

Hey devin, is Teddy Babe LE? Someone told me that the other day._


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 30, 2006)

I love this haul!You got all of the best shadesticks!I love it!Another thing I swear this lush thing is getting outta control.I'm gonna try it now.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

That is an amazing haul.  I love ambering rose so much. 
Lush is soo much fun, we recently got a Lush store in downtown chicago (like 20 feet away from MAC) and it's heaven, i love their stuff so much.   For anything where I would be getting any sort of gift my aunt just gives me lush.


----------



## nicemeka (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_My lush addiction is growing slowly....that's not good! yes Teddy babe is. they actually had 2 or 3 left when i went the other week._

 

Nice Haul!!!!!!!! You are going to love LUSH just as much as you love MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Enjoy it.


----------

